# Let's see your ride….



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Okay guys and girls&#8230; let's see your rides. Good, bad or ugly.

No I'm not an Uber spy&#8230; I think a lot of members here would like to take a peek at your money maker! _I mean your car..._

Who's first?


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I just recently updated to Xlxl:


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Why not u first... I insist


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

SydX said:


> Why not u first... I insist


Okay&#8230; I get to use the bike lanes. UberX road train...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

After rate cut, this is what makes sense. It is XL with 3rd row seating! Nobody can possibly forget anything and I don't have to worry about having to take it back!


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

I tried Uber Sahara but I didn't have enough seat belts!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

2016 Kia Sorento SXL V6 AWD with tech.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

2014 Honda Accord EXL Coupe V6 Manual


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I seriously love you guys. I haven't laughed this hard all week. The cooler train...that's my vote. I want that Uber to show up for me!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I


CityGirl said:


> I seriously love you guys. I haven't laughed this hard all week. The cooler train...that's my vote. I want that Uber to show up for me!


 I Took his post seriously. Got yer back OP


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a similar thread from a few months ago. My car is the green one. You'll see what i mean. Not many of those people around anymore.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-official-post-a-picture-of-your-car-thread-uberx-only.3433/page-3


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

I heard this one operates in Colorado now&#8230; Uber-Doobie...


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Prototype for the now-defunct Urkle-Uber&#8230;


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Uber's beta phone app&#8230;


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Uber 's car from their Martian test&#8230;


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Won the Uber-Wiener of the Month Award&#8230;


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Million Miler said:


> Prototype for the now-defunct Urkle-Uber&#8230;


That's mr. Bean's car retrofitted with fan!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Million Miler said:


> Prototype for the now-defunct Urkle-Uber&#8230;


I used to have a 1957 BMW Isetta like that, but stock. Took a girl out on a date in it once and she thought it was cool.


----------



## Krock (May 17, 2015)

Ultimate Uber Chariot for sale: in OC CA: My 2007 Lincoln Town Car Exec L CNG with white HOV stickers. My daily commuter car last five years. I pay $1.49 gallon for fuel.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

SydX said:


> Why not u first... I insist


lol


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> View attachment 7149
> 
> 
> After rate cut, this is what makes sense. It is XL with 3rd row seating! Nobody can possibly forget anything and I don't have to worry about having to take it back!


This is genius....


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Simon said:


> 2014 Honda Accord EXL Coupe V6 Manual


Had this... FUN ride.


----------



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

Since I drive in Boston, its a pretty cut-throat vegan, crunchy/earthy/granola/whateverthe**** population. I hit them with this pile of sex appeal.... and my rating SOARS.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Uber XXXXXXL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I use a 2010 chevy Equinox. And I did get picked up today on a lifted F150 pick up today which was odd


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> I use a 2010 chevy Equinox. And I did get picked up today on a lifted F150 pick up today which was odd


That is weird. I thought pickups were not allowed. Oh well...


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> That is weird. I thought pickups were not allowed. Oh well...


Not the first UBER pick up truck I've seen. Mever seen a lifted one before though. He said they even have him running SUV and black


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> Not the first UBER pick up truck I've seen. Mever seen a lifted one before though. He said they even have him running SUV and black


I wanted to use my Sierra Denali and they said no. I guess it depends the market. They won't even allow Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. Probably because the doors come off...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 7669


The FUZZMOBILE!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------

